# Galaxy S2 Custom ROM IMEI messed up



## terrafield (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought Galaxy S2 I9100 mobile and tried to flash Cyanogenmod 9 but after flashing CM9 I couldn't make any call or sms and I got to know that my IMEI is messed up with generic one '004999010640000'

I tried to flash stock samsung ROM 2.3.3 (KE8) and 2.3.6 (KL1) but no luck. Still my IMEI is the generic one

I tried various solutions from XDA forum but none worked 

I would like to know if Samsung will restore IMEI to original one (though it won't cover under warranty) I'm fine if they charge me. But can anyone tell me if Samsung will do it?

Or Could anyone please let me know if you have any other method to restore back my IMEI? The complexity involved here is I didn't back up my efs folder

Thanks
terrafield


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

restore original rom (which you have already did). remove custom recovery. take it to service center & tell them that you updated your mobile to Android 2.3.6 and now no longer can make calls. DON'T SAY AYTHING ABOUT you messing up IMEI no or trying custom rom. act like a noob.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes,that is the only option.

Without a backed up efs,it is very difficult to restore imei.
Ofcourse there are workarounds but questionable from the legal point of view.

Never ever in future try AOSP based ROMs without efs back up.
CM7 for GS2 is nothing great anyways.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Without a backed up efs,it is very difficult to restore imei.



can you please explain this part. i too play around with roms a bit. 

will a simple nand backup work (using the option given in custom recovery)?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> can you please explain this part. i too play around with roms a bit.
> 
> will a simple nand backup work (using the option given in custom recovery)?


backup efs by root explorer - YouTube

@OP- Stop playing with this and that unless you're sure what you are doing. I don't know if Samsung would do it or not, but there is a member in XDA who could help you to restore your original, yes, he will ask you some charges for that, the users name is odia, if that helps you.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 14, 2012)

@Sam, I checked using root explorer. My LG Optimus One does not have "efs" folder... Maybe only Samsung phones with efs folder might get corrupt IMEI number after flashing custom ROMs...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

i really hope what you said is true. my mobile warranty will be over next month. 

We can raise this topic at XDA. but till date i have not heard anyone flashing his O1 with a custom rom and his IMEI getting changed.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 14, 2012)

hope samsung repairs it.. this happened to my friend it was nokia.. Nokia care denied even checking it out said nothing can be done.. We asked about what will be charges but reply was it will not repaired.. company does not repair Imei faults


----------



## red dragon (Jan 14, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> @Sam, I checked using root explorer. My LG Optimus One does not have "efs" folder... Maybe only Samsung phones with efs folder might get corrupt IMEI number after flashing custom ROMs...



I do not have optimus one,but most probably it does have it.
Try again...it is a hidden folder/partition.

Many ROMs do come with auto efs back up,so you did not face the dreaded unknown baseband thing yet...but you never know.

For htc phones efs back up is pretty straight forward...slightly complicated with Sammy.
Simple copy paste with root explorer does not work,even adb push may not work!

Android does get complicated at times!

@ o.p,you may have the efs backed up unknowingly....check sd card for a folder named EFS back up.
If you find it..DO NOT try to copy paste the contents in sys/efs folder,it wont work...send me a pm if you have that folder..will explain you the workarounds.

Slightly complicated but doable for sure!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> can you please explain this part. i too play around with roms a bit.
> 
> will a simple nand backup work (using the option given in custom recovery)?



NO the simple nandroid back up will not restore the imei.
EFS needs to backed up seperately either as an image or a tarball.


----------



## terrafield (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your suggestions

I wan't to try bit more and then go to samsung service center as since this is generic IMEI number most probably the customer care professional will easily find out that this happened only due to custom rom


----------

